# My new non-poodle addition



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

His name is Jasper, he is so cute!! I went to the feed store to get chicken food and if course the one day I go they had baby rats!! I just could not resist this ones cute little face and he had to come how with me. He has been sleeping on me all day since I brought him home.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I love rats! Ever since 4th grade when we had a class rat named "Denver" (the teacher was a John Denver fan). None of the kids mothers would let them take him home on the weekends so I ended up taking him every weekend and over holidays. My mom didn't mind him, except for his green tail, lol, back then the litter we used in his cage was colored green and it stained his tail.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What a cute Parti Rat!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I love rats! Ever since 4th grade when we had a class rat named "Denver" (the teacher was a John Denver fan). None of the kids mothers would let them take him home on the weekends so I ended up taking him every weekend and over holidays. My mom didn't mind him, except for his green tail, lol, back then the litter we used in his cage was colored green and it stained his tail.


Awwww that was so nice of you to take him on the weekends. I have also had rats since I was very young. I know most people are disgusted with rats but they are the best little critter pets ever! Mine are name trained as well as litter box trained. That is so funny how his tail was green! I make my girls colored Popsicle sticks to chew on and the ones with food coloring dye their tails or fur when they get wet. That would be so funny to have a green tailed rat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> What a cute Parti Rat!


Lol thank, I love that! Parti Rat! In rat world his color is called hooded. I like parti so much more though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

oh Congratulations! I've had rats and gerbils in the past but right now we're on our second Syrian hamster....Pocket pets are so fun and so adorable!

Have fun with him! He's a cutie!


----------

